# Gaming-Upgrade auf 144Hz



## konq (26. Oktober 2017)

Heidiho,

mein alter Hobel macht es nicht mehr lange.
*Mass Effect Andromeda*, Divinity OS 2, Empyrion, *Star Citizen* (und Kommander Keen  - Scherz) machen entweder auf den jetzigen Details keinen Spaß oder es gibt öfter mal Abstürze vermutlich wegen Treiberproblemen (Mainboard ist alt, schwach, usw.)
Zur Zeit habe ich: AMD Phenom II x4, 8 GB RAM, MSI MS-7642, AMD Radeon HD 6970 (2 GB GDDR5) und halt Windows 10 drauf. 

*Ich würde gerne auf 144 Hz gehen*, dafür benötige ich:*
Neue GPU, CPU, Mainboard *(ein "voll angebundener" M.2 Steckplatz für späteres SSD-Upgrade wäre nett)*, RAM (16 GB), Monitor *(mindestens FullHD, 22", 144Hz).
(AMD oder NVidia ist mir fast wurscht, habe nur ganz leicht Tendenzen zu AMD.)
Bonuspunkte, wenn die GraKa auf höhrerer Last leise läuft.
*Hab ich was vergessen? Passt das dann so?*
SSD, HDD, DVD, Gehäuse und Netzteil reichen mir noch zur Zeit.

Mir kommt es auf Langfristigkeit an, also übertakten usw. ist für mich nicht wichtig, dafür aber die *langjährige Treiberunterstützung* aller Devices: also ein langfristig* stabiles System *hätte ich gerne.



Sind noch wichtige Fragen offen?
*Welche Komponenten könnte man empfehlen?* (Die Preise für passende GraKas waren anscheinend vor ein paar Wochen noch horrend teuer wegen den vielen Bitcoin-Minern)
Wie viel Geld müsste ich dafür auf den Tisch packen? (Geht da was für unter 800 Euro oder ist da jenseits von 1000 Euro erst was zu erwarten?)

Vieeelen vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für die Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

Also, wenn du mit 144 Hz meinst, dass du 144 FPS haben willst, dann kannst du das eigentlich knicken. Du brauchst aber bei weitem nicht 144 FPS, nur damit ein Monitor mit 144Hz Sinn macht - das sollte man nicht durcheinanderbringen. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hast du also schon ne SSD usw., du brauchst also wirklich nur Board, CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte? Sind die 800€ mit oder ohne Monitor? Was für ein Netzteil hast du?

So oder so passt in Deine Preisklasse eine Nvidia GTX 1060 oder 1070, die sind beide wegen Mining nur wenig teurer als im Frühjahr.


----------



## konq (26. Oktober 2017)

Hey Herbboy, danke für die Antwort!

Mit 144 Hz meine ich tatsächlich die Technologie, dass der Monitor bis zu 144 mal das Bild refreshen KANN.
Das die Graka nicht immer 144 FPS liefern kann, ist mir in der angestrebten Preisklasse leider klar.  

Ja, ich brauch nur Board, CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte - denke ich. Lüfter für CPU noch. 
Die 800 Euro wären mit Monitor - wenn es zu knapp wird für eine einigermaßen vernünftige Lösung muss ich halt mehr Kohle locker machen.
Netzteil weiß ich gerade nicht, aber es war damals ziemlich teuer, irgendwas mit 80+ Gold und 600 Watt - müsste ich aber nachgucken.


----------



## xCJay (26. Oktober 2017)

Naja also in den Spielen braucht es schon eine 1080Ti im in 1080p irgendwo in die Nähe der 144FPS zu kommen, wenn man nicht auf Ultra low spielen möchte, und die kostet alleine schon so viel wie Du Budget hast.

Ich würde als CPU nen 8600K für ca. 300€ empfehlen, nen Gigabyte Z370 HD3P für 135€, 16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM für 170€ und einen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco für 30€
Grafikkarte  kann man sich die ne GTX1070Ti für 460€ anschauen. Dann ist dein Budget allerdings schon ohne Monitor aufgebraucht. Weniger Leistung macht aber keinen Sinn, da Du dann nicht genug FPS für nen 144 Hertz Monitor erreichst.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

konq schrieb:


> Hey Herbboy, danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Mit 144 Hz meine ich tatsächlich die Technologie, dass der Monitor bis zu 144 mal das Bild refreshen KANN.
> Das die Graka nicht immer 144 FPS liefern kann, ist mir in der angestrebten Preisklasse leider klar.
> ...



Also, mit 800€ INKL Monitor wird es arg eng. Ich würde eine GTX 1060 6GB (280€) nehmen, dazu einen Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X (ca 200-220€) mit nem Board für um die 80€ und 16GB RAM (140€ ). Dann bist du schon bei 720€... 

Oder nen Core i5-8400 statt des Ryzen, der kostet ca 200€, dafür kosten Mainboards mind 100€. Der Intel wäre so um die 15% schneller (je nach Game auch mehr), könnte aber langfristig ein wenig im Nachteil sein, da er 6 Threads hat, der Ryzen hat 12. Das sind quasi "virtuelle Kerne". Echte Kerne haben beide 6. 

Monitor mit 144Hz: ohne "G-Sync" kriegst welche ab ca 350€. Dann bist du also eher bei 1100€... 


Sparen könntest du höchstens bei der CPU, aber da die ja eine längere Basis darstellt, fänd ich das unklug. Vlt zunächst nur 8GB RAM nehmen, dann sparst du ca 60-70€.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Oktober 2017)

Also bei 800 inkl Monitor würde ich mir das mit dem GSync und 144Hz schenken. Entweder, wenn man solches "High End" Gaming betreiben will entsprechend Geld in die Hand nehmen oder eben die Ansprüche auf normale Maße zurückschrauben. 

Einen brauchbaren 24 Zoll Monitor bekommt man ab ca. 150 - 200 Euro, der ist dann nichts besonderes aber ausreichend. Bleiben halt dann noch 600 bis 650 für den PC. Da kann man natürlich keine großartigen Sprünge machen. Ryzen 1600, 8GB RAM und GeForce 1050 oder mit Ach und Krach 1060 sollten so gerade drin sein, wenn der Rest eben günstig ausfällt (Gehäuse, Mainboard, Netzteil). 

Sorry, aber manchmal frage ich mich, wieso Anforderung und bezahlbare Realität bei einigen Leuten so gar nicht zusammenpassen. Ich hätte auch gerne einen 400PS Jaguar, der würde mir auch viel besser gefallen als mein uralter Opel.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, aber manchmal frage ich mich, wieso Anforderung und bezahlbare Realität bei einigen Leuten so gar nicht zusammenpassen. Ich hätte auch gerne einen 400PS Jaguar, der würde mir auch viel besser gefallen als mein uralter Opel.


 sorry, aber genau deswegen fragt er ja offenbar, weil er nicht weiß, welches Auto er braucht und was das kostet...  dafür ist ein Forum ja da, dass man auch Leuten, die nicht wissen, wo sie sich informieren, eine erste Einschätzung gibt. Er schrieb ja was von 800€ ODER ob es erst jenseits der 1000€ was gibt...


----------



## konq (27. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute - vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antwort.
Es ist genau wie Herbboy sagt - ich weiß wirklich nicht - bzw. wusste nicht, wie teuer die "Prämisse 144 Hz" wird, wenn man sie sinnvoll machen möchte.
Ich habe jetzt glaube ich auch verstanden, dass man zwar einen 144 Hz Monitor haben kann und den so ansteuert, aber ohne die dynamische Anpassung an die FPS. Die fände ich aber arg sinnvoll: erst wenn ein neues Bild auf der Graka fertig ist, wird es direkt zum Monitor gesendet und der refreshed auch tatsächlich erst dann wenn sich überhaupt was geändert hat. Vermutlich ist das an sich sogar noch teurer, oder? Wie heißt hier der Fachbegriff dafür?

Ok also ich habe verstanden dass ich entweder jetzt mit ~700 Euro dabei bin für ein upgegradetes Gaming ohne "mein" 144 Hz oder eben mit über ~1100 mindestens für eine "echte" 144 Hz - Lösung (die kraftvoll genug ist, überhaupt was zu erzeugen, was das richtig nutzt) - ist das so in etwa richtig?

Erste Frage:
Meint Ihr denn, es lohnt sich jetzt schon, die 400-500 Euro Aufpreis hinzulegen und hat man dann auch auf *längere Sicht* was von? Oder "passen" sich die Spiele eh wieder an in 1-2 Jahren und man müsste dann die GraKa nachrüsten, weil sie eben nur noch auf 30 FPS läuft und man sich das 144Hz bis dahin hätte schenken können?

Und, zweite Frage: 
*gibt es eine modulare Lösung*, wo ich jetzt einige Komponenten mit ordentlich Dampf kaufe, und meinen alten 60Hz FullHD Monitor behalte, dazu ggfs. erst einmal eine "mittelgute" GraKa, damit ich die nächsten 1-2 Jahre mit zumindest hohen Details spielen kann, und in 2 Jahren dann nur noch die GraKa und den Monitor austausche und habe dann "ordentliche" 144 Hz? (Von mir aus auch noch CPU austauschen - habe gesehen dass der 6-Kern Ryzen 220,- kostet mit 3,6 Ghz und der 8-Kerner 260,- mit 3,2 Ghz - z.B. könnte man hier ja vielleicht erst einmal den kleineren nehmen und in 2 Jahren einen hoffentlich dann ganz neuen 8 Kerner einbauen oder so?)


----------



## xCJay (27. Oktober 2017)

Also bei 144 Hertz (und auch allgemein beim zocken) in keinem Fall den Ryzen. Die können da einfach nicht mithalten. 
Bei 144 Hertz kommt es stark auf die CPU an und die muss richtig viel Power haben, da ist Ryzen nicht empfehlenswert. 

Ich würde die Zusammenstellung die ich oben gepostet habe kaufen und in ein paar Monaten dann den 144 Hertz Monitor wenn Du wieder etwas Geld gespart hast.



> ch würde als CPU nen 8600K für ca. 300€ empfehlen, nen Gigabyte Z370 HD3P für 135€, 16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM für 170€ und einen Alpenföhn Brocken Eco für 30€
> Grafikkarte kann man sich die ne GTX1070Ti für 460€ anschauen.




Adaptive Sync heißt das was Du meinst und ist sinnvoll ja. So vermeidest Du Lags und Tearing.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Also bei 144 Hertz (und auch allgemein beim zocken) in keinem Fall den Ryzen. Die können da einfach nicht mithalten.
> Bei 144 Hertz kommt es stark auf die CPU an und die muss richtig viel Power haben, da ist Ryzen nicht empfehlenswert. [...]


Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber kommt das nicht eher auf die verwendete Auflösung an? D.h. in 720p mag dein Argument zutreffend sein, aber in 1080, 1440p und natürlich 4K sieht die Welt mMn schon wieder ganz anders aus, hier limitiert eher die Grafikkarte und nicht die verwendete CPU.

Wobei ich im Moment immer noch auf der Suche nach einem tollen G-Sync Display bin, wenn es geht ohne Backbleeding-Effekte oder andere qualitative Einschränkungen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber kommt das nicht eher auf die verwendete Auflösung an? D.h. in 720p mag dein Argument zutreffend sein, aber in 1080, 1440p und natürlich 4K sieht die Welt mMn schon wieder ganz anders aus, hier limitiert eher die Grafikkarte und nicht die verwendete CPU.


Die Grafikkartenleistung ist wichtig für Auflösung UND Framerate. Doppelte Auflösung bedeutet in Theorie ja vierfache Leistung (in der Praxis nicht, da die Grafik nicht mehr Polygone bekommt sondern das Bild letztlich nur hochskaliert wird, während der Detailgrad halt identisch zur niedrigeren Auflösung ist), doppelte Framerate hingegen bedeutet natürlich doppelte Leistung, da ja doppelt soviele Bilder berechnet werden müssen. 

Jetzt kommt die CPU ins Spiel. Für NPC Massen und u.a. deren Animationen bedeutet eine Steigerung von 30 auf 60 FPS, dass auch doppelt so viele Animationsphasen berechnet werden müssen. D.h. je schneller die Bildwiederholrate, desto mehr CPU Power brauchst du.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2017)

Nun ja ... ich glaube "so einfach" ist das nicht, ich hab mich auf den letzten Benchmarkartikel von golem.de bezogen und hier zeigt sich mMn ein anderes Bild unter realen Bedingungen: umso höher die Auflösung, umso geringer die Unterschiede in der Spieleleistung von Intel <> AMD.

Hier ist übrigens der Artikel mit ein paar Benchmarkwerten: https://www.golem.de/news/core-i9-7...8-kerne-um-amd-zu-schlagen-1709-130083-3.html


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2017)

konq schrieb:


> Hi Leute - vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antwort.
> Es ist genau wie Herbboy sagt - ich weiß wirklich nicht - bzw. wusste nicht, wie teuer die "Prämisse 144 Hz" wird, wenn man sie sinnvoll machen möchte.
> Ich habe jetzt glaube ich auch verstanden, dass man zwar einen 144 Hz Monitor haben kann und den so ansteuert, aber ohne die dynamische Anpassung an die FPS. Die fände ich aber arg sinnvoll: erst wenn ein neues Bild auf der Graka fertig ist, wird es direkt zum Monitor gesendet und der refreshed auch tatsächlich erst dann wenn sich überhaupt was geändert hat. Vermutlich ist das an sich sogar noch teurer, oder? Wie heißt hier der Fachbegriff dafür?


 das wäre für AMD Freesync, hier gibt es Monitore, die nicht oder kaum teurer als "normale" Monitore sind, und für Nvidia ist das G-Sync, was aber einen klaren Aufpreis beim Monitor bedeutet. Unter 400-450€ nur für den Monitor kommst du dabei nicht weg, wenn der auch 144Hz haben soll. 




> Erste Frage:
> Meint Ihr denn, es lohnt sich jetzt schon, die 400-500 Euro Aufpreis hinzulegen und hat man dann auch auf *längere Sicht* was von? Oder "passen" sich die Spiele eh wieder an in 1-2 Jahren und man müsste dann die GraKa nachrüsten, weil sie eben nur noch auf 30 FPS läuft und man sich das 144Hz bis dahin hätte schenken können?


 also, wichtig wäre eine ordentliche CPU, dann kannst du auch in 5-6, vlt sogar 7-8 Jahren nur per Grafikkartenupdate die dann neuesten Spiele immer noch auf "hoch" spielen. 

Da wäre mein Vorschlag für 720-750€ ganz passend, Ryzen 5 1600 / 1600X oder Core i5-8400 plus eine GTX 1060. Mit der Grafikkarte kannst du aktuell auch alles auf "hoch" spielen. mit den 144Hz ist das halt so: WENN du G-Sync nutzt, dann wird der Monitor eben auch nur MAXIMAL so viel Hz darstellen, wie die Grafikkarte bringt. Eine GTX 1060 auf "hoch" bringt bei neueren aufwendigen Games aber idr nicht mehr als 60 FPS, d.h. EIGENTLICH macht mehr als 60Hz daher keinen Sinn, WENN du G-Sync nutzen willst. Bei schnellen Shootern, bei denen du die Grafik absichtlich so einstellst, dass du für den Multiplayermodus zB 120 FPS hast, würde es wiederum doch Sinn machen.




> Und, zweite Frage:
> *gibt es eine modulare Lösung*, wo ich jetzt einige Komponenten mit ordentlich Dampf kaufe, und meinen alten 60Hz FullHD Monitor behalte, dazu ggfs. erst einmal eine "mittelgute" GraKa, damit ich die nächsten 1-2 Jahre mit zumindest hohen Details spielen kann, und in 2 Jahren dann nur noch die GraKa und den Monitor austausche und habe dann "ordentliche" 144 Hz? (Von mir aus auch noch CPU austauschen - habe gesehen dass der 6-Kern Ryzen 220,- kostet mit 3,6 Ghz und der 8-Kerner 260,- mit 3,2 Ghz - z.B. könnte man hier ja vielleicht erst einmal den kleineren nehmen und in 2 Jahren einen hoffentlich dann ganz neuen 8 Kerner einbauen oder so?)


 der mit 6 Kernen reicht dicke für viele Jahre, da er pro Kern 2 "Threads" verwalten kann - der ist quasi effektiv ein 12-Kerner.



Spiritogre:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die CPU ins Spiel. Für NPC Massen und u.a. deren Animationen bedeutet eine Steigerung von 30 auf 60 FPS, dass auch doppelt so viele Animationsphasen berechnet werden müssen. D.h. je schneller die Bildwiederholrate, desto mehr CPU Power brauchst du.


 Die Animationsphasen werden doch aber hauptsächlich von der Grafikkarte berechnet. Die CPU ist eher für andere Dinge zuständig, die nicht direkt mit der Optik zu tun haben und im Hintergrund so oder so ablaufen. Dabei sollte man auch ganz klar Konsolen von PCs unterscheiden. Bei Konsolen ist CPU und Grafik beinah das gleiche, so dass das Problem der "CPU" hier viel größer ist. Wenn Games da so programmiert werden, dass es 30 und nicht 60 FPS sind, dann ist das kein Beweis dafür, dass es an der puren CPU-Power liegt, sondern einfach nur an der Gesamtleistung der Konsole. Bei einem PC aber ist es klar getrennt. Natürlich muss die CPU auch am PC etwas mehr arbeiten, wenn mehr FPS verlangt werden bzw. die Auflösung höher ist. Aber die Hauptarbeit der CPU ist ziemlich unabhängig von der Grafik und gerade ab FullHD eher "unwichtig" im Vergleich zur Grafikkarte. Da sollte man eine ordentliche CPU nehmen, damit man lang genug eine gute Basis hat, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## xCJay (28. Oktober 2017)

Also ich möchte das mit der Grafikkarte, CPU, Auflösung und FPS mal etwas näher beleuchten. 

Die CPU berechnet alle logischen Berechnungen im Spiel. Beispiel wäre die Flugbahn einer Kugeln in einem Shooter. 
Die Grafikkarte berechnet eben alles grafische was man sieht. 

Wenn ich jetzt die Auflösung von 720p auf 4k erhöhe habe ich natürlich viel mehr Pixel und brauche somit auch mehr Grafikleistung. Heißt die Grafikkarte muss mehr arbeiten und ich brauche ein möglichst starkes Modell. Dem Prozessor hingegen ist es egal wieviele Pixel da sind, das ändern an der Flugbahn der Kugel nix. Hier brauche ich also nicht mehr Leistung. 
Dadurch das die Grafikkarte in der hohen Auflösung viel stärker belastet wird und z.B. nur 40FPS schafft ist die CPU auch recht unwichtig, denn ob man da jetzt nen Ryzen 5 1600 hat der 60 FPS oder nen i7 8700k hat der 150 FPS schafft ist ja recht egal. Bei 40 limitiert die Graka ja eh. Deswegen ist der Threadripper in 4k ja auch nicht so abgeschlagen, da die Graka eben viel früher schlapp macht.
Das Ganze kann in der Zukunft natürlich auch nach Hinten losgehen. Wenn ich jetzt auf einmal ne neue Generation habe und die "GTX2080Ti" in 4k 70 FPS schafft, dann macht sich der Unterschied bei der CPU bemerkbar, da die Grenze eben angehoben wurde.

Kommen wir nun zur Hertz Zahl, also der Bildwiederholrate. 
Hier bleibt die Auflösung gleich (nehmen wir einfach mal 1080p), aber es müssen statt 60Bilder nun 144 pro Sekunden berechnet werden. Ich brauche jetzt zwar nicht mehr Pixel pro Bild, aber (grob) doppelt so viele Bilder pro Sekunde wie vorher und muss somit dann auch doppelt so viele Pixel berechnen, nur eben auf mehr Bilder verteilt. Also brauche ich viel GPU Leistung. 
Der Prozessor muss aber auch deutlich mehr leisten, denn jedes Bild braucht ja eine neue Berechnung. Bleiben wir wieder beim Beispiel mit der Kugel. Der Prozessor muss also bei jedem Bild erneut die Position der Kugel berechnen, auch wenn die sich in dem kurzen Abstand (1/144 Sekunde) kaum bewegt hat. Somit brauche ich bei 144 Hertz auch viel CPU Leistung. Dort macht es dann einen großen Unterschied ob meine CPU jetzt 70 oder 150 FPS berechnen kann, denn die mehr FPS werden ja benötigt (natürlich nur sofern meine Graka auch stark genug ist).


----------



## konq (28. Oktober 2017)

Danke an alle, vor allem xCJay für das gute Beispiel.
Ich vermute auch stark, dass die Verteilung der Leistung stark abhängig ist von der verwendeten Spiele-Engine.
Gerade Kugeln und Aufschläge usw. werden ja auch gerne von der Physik-Einheit berechnet, die manchmal auf auf GPU-Beschleunigern (PhysX) untergebracht ist und mittlerweile fast vollständig von der Grafikkarte berechnet werden KANN - wenn es die Engine denn so unterstützt.
Ganz zu schweigen von zusätzlich kaufbaren Physik-Bibliotheken die man an fast jede Engine anflanschen kann und in eigenen Threads auf CPU oder GPU das berechnet - und natürlich kann das auch jeder Developer eigenständig implementieren.
Will sagen: Ich vermute ganz stark dass es sehr Abhängig ist von der Spiel-Architektur, wie viel die GPU oder CPU in jeder Szene leisten muss.


----------



## konq (28. Oktober 2017)

So, ich hab mich erstmal an die Grafikkarte gemacht, denke die GTX 1060 6GB sollte es werden.
*Welche Firma hat die besten Treiber / Updates / langfristige Unterstützung?* Oder ist das bei GraKas wurscht, weil die eh über den offiziellen Nvidia-Treiber aktualisiert werden?
Bei Alternate sehe ich diese Firmen zur Auswahl: ASUS, ZOTAC, Palit, Gainward (alle sind im Bereich von 277-300 Euro).
Und *macht es Sinn dann beim Board von den gleichen Firmen* zu kaufen? Also z.B. dann ein ASUS-Board?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2017)

Grafiktreiber nimmst du von NVidia. 
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Karten ist u.U. die Taktfrequenz (meist aber gleich bei gleichem Preis) und am wichtigsten der Lüfter, insbesondere bzgl. Lautstärke.
Ob das Mainboard von einem anderen Hersteller kommt ist unerheblich.


----------



## konq (28. Oktober 2017)

Ok, bei der Entscheidung AMD vs Intel wäre ich mal bei AMD für diese Gaming-PC Generation. 
Ich würde ein etwas besseres Sockel-AM4 - Mainboard nehmen und ca. 2 Jahre später den CPU Ryzen 5 1600X tauschen gegen den Besten der dann halt noch auf das Board passt. Und dann natürlich die leistungsfähig ausreichende GraKa für 144Hz adaptive sync mit Monitor.

Als Chipsatz muss ein X370 her weil alle anderen nicht genug PCIe - Lanes zur Verfügung stellen, um den M.2 - Anschluß voll zu befeuern, wenn man noch SATA-Platten reinhängt.
In ATX, mit dem ALC1220 Audio Chipsatz (hoffe der ist nicht so übel) wären das dann so Boards wie:

Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K3
ASUS Prime X370-Pro
ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X

Höhere Boards bringen glaub ich nichts, wie z.B. das Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K5. Unterschiede sind nur LED-Anschlüsse und WiFi usw. oder?

Ich würde jetzt mal alles von entweder Asus oder von Gigabyte kaufen.
Also entweder:
1) Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K3; Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G
(113 + 300)
oder 
2) ASUS Prime X370-Pro; ASUS Dual GeForce GTX 1060, DUAL-GTX1060-6G 
(140 + 282)

Frage: macht es einen großen Unterschied, von der *GTX 1060 von 8 Gbps auf die 9 Gbps*-Version zu wechseln? (+40 Euro) Oder soll ich einfach die billigste kaufen (egal von welcher Marke, da ich die eh austausche in 2 Jahren?
Und wie ist das zur Zeit mit dem Speicher? Der Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard unterstützt maximal DDR4 mit 3200 MhZ.
Gibt es noch relevante Unterschiede in den Latenzen oder ist es mittlerweile relativ egal? Dual / single rank? Muss ich auf die Spannung aufpassen?
Unterschiede in den Firmen? Corsair / G.Skill / usw?

Ansonsten stellen sich mir noch sooo viele Fragen:
Aufpreis GraKa von 2 Lüftern auf 3 - wirkt sich das sehr auf die Lautstärke aus? Auf die Geschwindigkeit?
RAM: Soll ich erstmal 2 Module mit 16 GB kaufen und später noch 2 nachrüsten? (Oder müssen alle 4 Bänke bestückt sein?)
Doch noch nach nem anderen CPU-Lüfter gucken?


----------



## konq (28. Oktober 2017)

Aaaalso, erste Aufstellung:

*GPU*: (Billigste GTX 1060 (mit min. 2 Lüftern) weil in 2 Jahren ausgetauscht
6GB Palit GeForce GTX 1060 DUAL (260,-)

*RAM:* (erstmal 2 Module mit 16 GB, später upgraden auf 32 GB)
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit (2 Module) (180,-)

*CPU *(später upgraden):
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 WOF (214,-)

*Lüfter* (später upgraden):
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler (29,-)

*Mainboard:*
Asus Prime X370-Pro AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail (119,-)

Und damit ist man schon auf *802,- Euro.*
So erstmal ok?

Wie gesagt, in 2 Jahren dann ggfs. den maximalen Prozessor, neuen Kühler, +16 GB RAM rein und eine neue GraKa mit 144 Hz adaptive  sync und neuen Monitor.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Der Prozessor muss aber auch deutlich mehr leisten, denn jedes Bild braucht ja eine neue Berechnung. Bleiben wir wieder beim Beispiel mit der Kugel. Der Prozessor muss also bei jedem Bild erneut die Position der Kugel berechnen, auch wenn die sich in dem kurzen Abstand (1/144 Sekunde) kaum bewegt hat. Somit brauche ich bei 144 Hertz auch viel CPU Leistung. Dort macht es dann einen großen Unterschied ob meine CPU jetzt 70 oder 150 FPS berechnen kann, denn die mehr FPS werden ja benötigt (natürlich nur sofern meine Graka auch stark genug ist).


Da ist aber ein fetter Denkfehler drin bzw. man vergisst eine wichtige Sache. Nämlich die Tatsache, dass die "Hz", die die CPU "berechnen MUSS" eben von der Leistung der Grafikkarte abhängen. Und ich kenne kein Szenario mit halbwegs modernen CPUs, bei denen WEGEN der CPU dann die FPS begrenzt werden, außer die CPU kommt allein schon wegen der Hintergrunddinge abseits von Grafik ins Schwitzen. Wenn man heute eine ordentliche CPU kauft, dürfte das aber viele Jahre kein Thema sein. Die Grafikkarte wird dann nämlich immer eine SO starke Rolle spielen, dass es nur wegen der CPU keine so großen Abstände geben wird. 

Vor allem: die CPU macht ja sehr vieles, was nichts mit der Grafik zu tun hat. Wenn nun eine CPU statt Zb 60 FPS stattdessen 120 FPS berechnen soll, dann muss sie bei weitem nicht das Doppelte leisten. Sagen wir mal: 80% der CPU-Arbeit sind "Hintergrundprozesse", KI-Berechnung usw. und 20% sind Dinge, die für die Grafik bzw. Position von Objekten da ist, was ich schon für viel halte. Dann wird von der CPU MAXIMAL das doppelte dieser 20% verlangt, also am Ende muss die CPU in der Summe dann maximale 20% mehr leisten, um bei den FPS auf doppelt so viele zu kommen, FALLS die Grafikkarte das überhaupt schafft.



@konq: beim RAM musst du mal schauen, ob das Dual RANK hat. Ansonsten macht es keinerlei Sinn, so teures RAM zu holen - da wäre effektiv am Ende Dual RANK RAM mit "nur" 2400MHz sogar schneller, und das G.Skill kannst du vlt auch gar nicht mit 3200, sondern mit nur 2666Mhz betreiben.

Der brocken Eco ist gut, aber falls du mal RICHTIG übertakten willst ein wenig zu "schwach". 

Das Board ist okay, wenn du auch gut übertakten willst. Ansonsten reicht an sich auch eines für 80-90€.


----------



## konq (28. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Tipps.

<< Das Board ist okay, wenn du auch gut übertakten willst. Ansonsten reicht an sich auch eines für 80-90€.

Mir ging es hierbei um AM4 und um den X370 Chipsatz und ASUS (weil langlebig). Das ist dann von diesen Kriterien her das günstigste.

<< Der brocken Eco ist gut, aber falls du mal RICHTIG übertakten willst ein wenig zu "schwach". 

Mag nicht übertakten, danke aber für den Einwand.  
Der 1600X ist ja schon ein bisschen ab Werk "übertaktet".

<< @konq: beim RAM musst du mal schauen, ob das Dual RANK hat. Ansonsten macht es keinerlei Sinn, so teures RAM zu holen - da wäre effektiv am Ende Dual RANK RAM mit "nur" 2400MHz sogar schneller, und das G.Skill kannst du vlt auch gar nicht mit 3200, sondern mit nur 2666Mhz betreiben.

Oh mist ich wusste das wird wieder kompliziert. 
Also ein "Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSE)" für 140 Euro tuts auch?
Aber warum genau? Das Board, der CPU unterstützen doch DDR4-3200. Was genau hält ihn davon ab, das zu nutzen? Wirklich die Anzahl der chips auf den Speicherbänken? Ich hab 10 Euro draufgelegt um von CL16 auf CL15 zu kommen. Leider kann ich auf der Seite nicht sehen, ob das Ding dual rank hat. Nach ein paar Suchen hat der das wohl nicht.  Dual Rank für 2x16 GB Module gibts ab 360 Euro...?? Ein Einzelner 16 GB Riegel kostet 190 Euro...
Ok, was soll ich nehmen was ist am preis-leistungs - Besten?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2017)

konq schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> 
> << Das Board ist okay, wenn du auch gut übertakten willst. Ansonsten reicht an sich auch eines für 80-90€.
> 
> Mir ging es hierbei um AM4 und um den X370 Chipsatz und ASUS (weil langlebig). Das ist dann von diesen Kriterien her das günstigste.


 Und warum den X370-Chipsatz? 



> << @konq: beim RAM musst du mal schauen, ob das Dual RANK hat. Ansonsten macht es keinerlei Sinn, so teures RAM zu holen - da wäre effektiv am Ende Dual RANK RAM mit "nur" 2400MHz sogar schneller, und das G.Skill kannst du vlt auch gar nicht mit 3200, sondern mit nur 2666Mhz betreiben.
> 
> Oh mist ich wusste das wird wieder kompliziert.
> Also ein "Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSE)" für 140 Euro tuts auch?


 ja, aber aufpassen, dass es wirklich "FSE" am Ende ist und nicht "FSEK" - letzteres ist "Single Rank"



> Aber warum genau? Das Board, der CPU unterstützen doch DDR4-3200. Was genau hält ihn davon ab, das zu nutzen?


 bei Ryzen gab mit manchem RAM-Probleme, und in Tests schnitt Dual Rank auch besser ab als Single Rank, selbst wenn das Dual Rank weniger Takt hatte. Viele Single Ranks liefen wiederum nur mit einem geringeren Takt stabil als der, den sie an sich "hatten".

So oder so darfst du das RAM nicht überbewerten. Grad beim Spielen nicht. Ein CL-Wert von 15 statt 16 macht so gut wie gar nichts aus, und wenn du Zb 3200er mit CL16 nimmst, ist das eigentlich gleichschnell wie zB 2666er mit CL15.


----------



## xCJay (29. Oktober 2017)

> Da ist aber ein fetter Denkfehler drin bzw. man vergisst eine wichtige Sache. Nämlich die Tatsache, dass die "Hz", die die CPU "berechnen MUSS" eben von der Leistung der Grafikkarte abhängen. Und ich kenne kein Szenario mit halbwegs modernen CPUs, bei denen WEGEN der CPU dann die FPS begrenzt werden, außer die CPU kommt allein schon wegen der Hintergrunddinge abseits von Grafik ins Schwitzen. Wenn man heute eine ordentliche CPU kauft, dürfte das aber viele Jahre kein Thema sein. Die Grafikkarte wird dann nämlich immer eine SO starke Rolle spielen, dass es nur wegen der CPU keine so großen Abstände geben wird.



Doch eben schon. Schau Dir mal aktuelle High End Grafikkarten an. Die schaffen in 1080p mit Medium Settings alle problemlos 144FPS
Die Prozessoren aber nicht. Grade Ryzen nicht. 60 FPS gar kein Problem, 144FPS, nein. Und da bremst die CPU dann die Grafikkarte. 




> Vor allem: die CPU macht ja sehr vieles, was nichts mit der Grafik zu tun hat. Wenn nun eine CPU statt Zb 60 FPS stattdessen 120 FPS berechnen soll, dann muss sie bei weitem nicht das Doppelte leisten. Sagen wir mal: 80% der CPU-Arbeit sind "Hintergrundprozesse", KI-Berechnung usw. und 20% sind Dinge, die für die Grafik bzw. Position von Objekten da ist, was ich schon für viel halte. Dann wird von der CPU MAXIMAL das doppelte dieser 20% verlangt, also am Ende muss die CPU in der Summe dann maximale 20% mehr leisten, um bei den FPS auf doppelt so viele zu kommen, FALLS die Grafikkarte das überhaupt schafft.


KI Berechnung muss auch bei jedem Bild neu gemacht werden. Die reagiert ja zum Beispiel darauf was Du machst und das ist ja bei jedem Bild wieder anders und somit muss die KI jedes Mal neu berechnet werden. Auch das Wetter zum Beispiel verändert sich jedes Bild und muss berechnet werden. Die CPU muss in jedem Bild die Berechnungen neu machen. Du hast nichts im Spiel was unabhängig von den FPS ist.
Wenn Du jetzt Spotify neben dem Spiel laufen hast, das hat nichts mit den FPS zu tun, aber das verbraucht viel 0.5% CPU Last oder so, das ist vernachlässigbar wenig.


----------



## konq (29. Oktober 2017)

<< Und warum den X370-Chipsatz? 

Zitat:


> Ein Ryzen-Prozessor weist 16 PCIe-3.0-Lanes für Grafikkarten auf, hinzu kommen vier weitere PCIe-Lanes. Diese können komplett für eine SSD oder alternativ für zwei Sata-Ports und eine SSD mit zwei PCIe-Lanes verwendet werden. Zudem sind vier USB-3.0-Ports integriert.
> 
> Mit dem neuen X370 kommen vier PCIe-3.0-Lanes hinzu, die auch als zwei Sata-Express-Ports nutzbar sind, und vier reguläre Sata-6-GBit/s-Anschlüsse hinzu.


https://www.golem.de/news/ryzen-amd-erlaeutert-x370-chipsatz-und-zeigt-am4-mainboards-1701-125424.html

D.h. will man (später) eine SSD mit M.2 (4 PCIe-Lanes) betreiben, reicht ein normaler Chipsatz für die volle Anbindung nicht aus, wenn man noch ein paar Platten mit reinhängt (und damit zwei der nur 4 übrigen Lanes wegschnappt).
Ich gebe zu, das dürfte vermutlich kaum auffallen wenn man nicht in 2 Jahren eine super-high-end SSD reinstopft, aber mich nervt es immer, wenn es nicht genug PCIe-Lanes gibt...


----------



## konq (29. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boaaaaah eyyy...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Doch eben schon. Schau Dir mal aktuelle High End Grafikkarten an. Die schaffen in 1080p mit Medium Settings alle problemlos 144FPS


 Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Woher weiß man denn, dass die Grafikkarten 144 FPS schaffen, wenn die CPUs da gar nicht hinterherkommen? Klar: bei Games, die sowieso mit 120 FPS "rennen", bremsen manche CPUs aus - aber das braucht ja auch keine Sau, außer irgendwelche "Freaks", die ernsthaft meinen, dass sie einen Vorteil haben, wenn sie ein Bild 1/200 Sekunde "früher sehen"... 

Nicht falsch verstehen: natürlich spielt die CPU eine Rolle bei den FPS, die möglich sind. Aber IMHO eben nur in einem geringen Maße, wenn es um die Unterschiede je nach Auflösung geht. Das war ja eben die Grundfrage: die Tests in 720p sind IMHO eben Unfug für die Praxis.  






> KI Berechnung muss auch bei jedem Bild neu gemacht werden. Die reagiert ja zum Beispiel darauf was Du machst und das ist ja bei jedem Bild wieder anders und somit muss die KI jedes Mal neu berechnet werden. Auch das Wetter zum Beispiel verändert sich jedes Bild und muss berechnet werden. Die CPU muss in jedem Bild die Berechnungen neu machen. Du hast nichts im Spiel was unabhängig von den FPS ist.


 Das stimmt einfach nicht bzw. das klingt für mich absolut absurd. Es wird doch zB niemals für jedes Bild das Wetter neu berechnet, das ist absolut lächerlich. Wozu sollte das auch gut sein, nach nur 1/100 Sekunde nochmal alles neu zu berechnen? Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Unterschied im Spiel. Auch die Sache mit der KI: die KI wird sicher alle X/100 Sekunden geprüft, unabhängig von den FPS. Da hast du eher "Formeln", die eine Kollision berechnen, und daraufhin entscheidet die KI - und mit wie vielen Bildern pro Sekunde das dann dargestellt werden kann, entscheidet dann die Gesamtpower des PCs. Wenn wirklich "pro FPS" alles neu berechnet würde, wäre das eine Riesenverschwendung der Ressourcen.  

Oder bist du Game-Programmierer und WEISST, dass das so ist?


----------



## xCJay (30. Oktober 2017)

> Oder bist du Game-Programmierer und WEISST, dass das so ist?


Ja ich habe Informatik studiert und bin im Thema programmieren drin, ich weiß wie das abläuft. 




> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Woher weiß man denn, dass die Grafikkarten 144 FPS schaffen, wenn die CPUs da gar nicht hinterherkommen?


Ganz einfach, indem man die Karte mit verschieden starken CPUs testet. Wenn ich eine 1080Ti mit nem Pentium G4560, i5 7500 und i7 7700K teste und immer die gleichen FPS habe, bin am GPU Limit. Wenn ich aber immer ansteigende FPS habe, weil ich das ich am CPU Limit bin, da mehr CPU Leistung eben noch mehr FPS bringt. Jetzt kann ich so lange schnellere CPUs testen, bis mehr CPU Leistung die FPS nicht mehr erhöht und habe genau den Punkt erreicht wo das GPU Limit anfängt. 




> Klar: bei Games, die sowieso mit 120 FPS "rennen", bremsen manche CPUs aus - aber das braucht ja auch keine Sau, außer irgendwelche "Freaks", die ernsthaft meinen, dass sie einen Vorteil haben, wenn sie ein Bild 1/200 Sekunde "früher sehen"...


Warum kaufe ich mir dann  nen 144 Hertz Monitor wie der TE es möchte? Garantiert nicht um mit 60FPS zu spielen, sondern eben mit mindestens 144. 
Ansonsten bringt der Monitor ja wenig. 



> Es wird doch zB niemals für jedes Bild das Wetter neu berechnet, das ist absolut lächerlich. Wozu sollte das auch gut sein, nach nur 1/100 Sekunde nochmal alles neu zu berechnen?


Natürlich wird es dann. Das macht ja auch einen Unterschied. Die Sonnenstrahlen zum Beispiel werden ebenfalls von der CPU berechnet. Wenn sich die Wolke nun bewegt, dann kommen die irgendwann durch und werden möglicherweise noch durch Pfützen reflektiert usw. Das muss alles berechnet werden und eben jeden Frame. Denn die Wolke bewegt sich ja stetig und somit auch das Licht usw. Das ist alles deutlich komplexer, als Du Dir das vorstellst. 



> Auch die Sache mit der KI: die KI wird sicher alle X/100 Sekunden geprüft, unabhängig von den FPS. Da hast du eher "Formeln", die eine Kollision berechnen, und daraufhin entscheidet die KI - und mit wie vielen Bildern pro Sekunde das dann dargestellt werden kann, entscheidet dann die Gesamtpower des PCs. Wenn wirklich "pro FPS" alles neu berechnet würde, wäre das eine Riesenverschwendung der Ressourcen.


Also einen festen Wert gibt es nicht. Der wäre nämlich Ressourcenverschwendung. Wenn ich alle 1/100 Sekunden prüfe wären das ja 100 FPS. Wenn ich aber nur 30 FPS berechnen kann, macht es wenig Sinn mehr als 3x so oft zu prüfen. Im Umkehrschluss, wenn ich nur alle 25/100 Sekunden prüfe, dann habe ich ja möglicherweise das Problem das der Spieler schon etwas gemacht hat ohne das eine Reaktion der KI kam, wenn er eben viel mehr FPS hat.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2017)

Also ... nichts für ungut, aber es ist schon mutig zu behaupten, dass z.B. Sonnenstrahlen durch die CPU berechnet werden. Das liegt mal bitte komplett an der verwendeten Engine und wie der Renderer programmiert wurde. 

Wie dem auch sei, selbst mit einer Mittelklasse-CPU bist du in der Lage selbst High-End Grafikkarten wie die GTX 1080 Ti ans Limit zu bringen. Einzig und allein das neue Wolfenstein rennt mal so dermaßen fix, dass man hier locker über 60fps mit max. Qualitätseinstellungen kommt. Aber nimm mal einfach Forza 7 in 4K oder Witcher 3 in 4K und schon gümmelst du wieder bei 40fps rum.


----------



## konq (30. Oktober 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps.
Ich habe jetzt eine nicht-144Hz Version bestellt mit schwächerem Board. 
Vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Diskussion CPU vs GPU in einen eigenen Thread verschieben, ist zu schade drum und ich finde die zu interessant,  um die hier vergammeln zu lassen.  
Und vielleicht kann noch jemand eine gute und bepreiste Liste an empfohlenen Komponenten für 144 Hz posten,  für alle die hier noch später nach gucken sollten?
Vielen Dank nochmal für alles, ich schau in 3+ Jahren nochmal, was dann nötig ist für 144 Hz bzw. Adaptive sync.


----------

